# Ibm Reformat Help Please!



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

okayy well i just got this old IBm from someone and i dont know password or anything to log on soo all i want to do is reformat it...i have a windows XP pro disk and want that on it..i set the startup to read CD-ROM first and when i reboot i get this error message: The following errors were detected when the system was started:
1762 Configuration Change Has Occurred
162 Configuration Change Has Occurred
Select one of the following:

Continue.
Exit Setup


i dont really know what else to do cause its not reading my disk


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Those are Bios errors:

http://www-304.ibm.com/jct01004c/sy...ocdisplay?brandind=5000008&lndocid=MIGR-45731

But why don't you ask the previous owner the user name and password?

Zee


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

its 162 and 1762

and my friend got the comp from a company and he didnt know the password and stuff


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

From that link:

*162 (Device configuration error) *

NOTE: Be sure to load the default settings and any additional desired settings; then, save the configuration.

1. Run Configuration/Setup
2. Battery
3. Failing device
4. System board

*1762 (Configuration change has occurred)*

Run Configuration/Setup

It seems the current hardware has changed or is faulty.

Do you know the exact model of that IBM?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

What hardware is in the computer. If it is an old IBM, you might have enough of a decent level to give good performance for XP.


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

okay now i got a pointin device error...8603 and still the other two...how do i change them again? and how do i check model number


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So what is the hardware in that old IBM computer? Didn't see it posted yet.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

joeyDneedshelp said:


> okay now i got a pointin device error...8603 and still the other two...how do i change them again? and how do i check model number


Numbers or references on the case?


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

ummm idk what u mean by hardware

and the errors:

The following errors were detected when system was started:

8603 Pointing device error
1762 Cofiguration Change Has Occurred
162 " " " "
Select one of the following:

Continue.
Exit Setup

what else do u want lol im not really sure


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

joeyDneedshelp said:


> ummm idk what u mean by hardware


The hardware refers to the physical components that make up the computer (as opposed to the software or programs that are running on it).

So for hardware, what is the processor speed, how much memory do you have and what is the size of your hard drive. These are fairly important to know if you expect to get XP to run on an old IBM computer.


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

well i cant really get to anything besides the "F1" setup screen so can i check from there?


----------



## joeyDneedshelp (May 20, 2007)

and did you guys ever hear of a "piggyback" inside it that can delete all passwords?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

At this point passwords are the least of the problem. With Win98 all you need to do is press the ESC key to bypass them.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

joeyDneedshelp said:


> well i cant really get to anything besides the "F1" setup screen so can i check from there?


I'm guessing this maybe Bios setup.

Can you enter and load default values?


----------

